# Sapphire R9 390 Nitro Tri-X Oc Lags in jedem Spiel



## Stephan86 (2. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde
Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen dazu entschlossen meinen PC aufzurüsten und habe alle neuen und alten Komponenten verbaut. Alte Komponenten die ich benutzt habe waren 2 Festplatten und der Arbeitsspeicher.
Im Moment besitze ich folgendes System:

Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit Version (6.3, Build 9600)
Prozessor: Intel I5-6400 Boxed @ 4 x 2,7 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 Gb DDR 3 Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600 MHz
CPU-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
Mainboard: ASUS B 150M Plus D3
SSD: Crucial CT256MX100
HDD: Samsung HD203WI
Netzteil: Cooler Master G550M 550 Watt Model: RS-550-AMAA-B1

Ich habe alle Komponenten verbaut, den PC gestartet, kurz im BIOS neue Uhrzeit und Datum eingestellt. Danach habe ich die Mainboardtreiber installiert. Grafikkartentreiber hat der AMD Catalyst schon eigenständig aktualisiert. Danach habe ich das Programm Driver Booster 3 laufen lassen und alle möglichen aktuellen (34 waren es um genau sein) Treiber installieren lassen. Somit dachte ich ich wäre fertig.
Danach wollte ich mal kurz die neue GPU genießen und bin eine Runde World of Tanks gefahren bei maximalen Grafikeinstellungen. Immer zwischendurch kamen kurze Ruckler auf. Danach habe ich das gleiche mit LoL erlebt. Immer zwischendurch brachen die Frames von 320 auf 30 ein, um kurz danach wieder bei 320 zu sein. Also MSI Afterburner runtergeladen. Dieses ergab, dass schon im Hauptmenü von World of Tanks die GPU Auslastung immer zwischen 0 und 100 % schwankt. und bei Rucklern fällt der GPU Takt auf 300 MHz, geht also in den IDLE Takt. Ich schätze bei LoL ist das gleiche der Fall wenn die FPS auf 30 fallen. Danach lies ich einen Heaven Benchmark laufen. Ultra Einstellungen, Fullscreen, 8 x AA, 1920 x 1200 Auflösung. Lief ohne Probleme durch bei 25-50 Frames. 1 mal gab es einen kleinen Ruckler wo der GPU Takt auf 777 MHz fiel. GPU Temp war max. 75 Grad Celsius. CPU Temp max 57.

Tja, ich bin ratlos. Alle Treiber sind aktuell, sogar BIOS Update gemacht. Im Internet steht viel von, Spannungswandler werden zu warm > CPU taktet runter = Lag. Ich habe jedoch beide Seitenteile des Towers abgeschraubt, was keine Besserung einbrachte. Ich hoffe nun auf die Erfahrung einzelner, die mit meinen BEschreibungen etwas anfangen können.
Falls rlevante Daten fehlen einfach schreien 

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen


----------



## gridderGER (2. März 2016)

Stephan86 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde
> Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen dazu entschlossen meinen PC aufzurüsten und habe alle neuen und alten Komponenten verbaut. Alte Komponenten die ich benutzt habe waren 2 Festplatten und der Arbeitsspeicher.
> Im Moment besitze ich folgendes System:
> 
> ...



Hast du im Bios den *"AHCI*" - Modus an?!
Windows - Leistungsindex aktualisiert?
SSD- Firmware aktualisiert? Bei manchen Herstelltern gibt es auch eigene Programme für SSD- Optimierungen,wie von Samsung zum Beispiel.
Wie viel freien RAM steht dir effizient zur Verfügung nach der Installation von allen Treibern?
Auf der Verpackung deine Grafikkarte steht auch wie viel RAM deine Grafikkarte alleine belegt. Wenn zu weniger freier RAM zu Verfügung steht, kann das auch eine Indiz für eine schlechtere Performance sein,wenn die Grafikeinstellungen nicht zu hoch eingestellt sein sollten.

Benutzt du den aktuellsten Chrimson - Treiber von AMD?
Die meisten vergessen vor der eigentlichen Inbetriebnahme des PC`s die Einstellungen zur Überprüfen,weil sie denken die bereits eingestellten Parameter werden schon stimmen.

Ist im Bios deine Grafikkarte als primäres Anzeige - Gerät aktiviert?


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2016)

Wenn du auch das Board getauscht hast, solltest du Windows nochmal neuinstallieren.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. März 2016)

wird wohl eher am derzeitigen Treiberproblem liegen

vllt clockblocker testen


----------



## Stephan86 (2. März 2016)

gridderGER schrieb:


> Hast du im Bios den *"AHCI*" - Modus an?!
> Windows - Leistungsindex aktualisiert?
> SSD- Firmware aktualisiert? Bei manchen Herstelltern gibt es auch eigene Programme für SSD- Optimierungen,wie von Samsung zum Beispiel.
> Wie viel freien RAM steht dir effizient zur Verfügung nach der Installation von allen Treibern?
> ...



Im Bios habe ich den AHCI MOdus nicht gefunden. Laut dem englischen Benutzerhandbuch hätte beim enablen vom SATA Controller da was kommen müssen, ging aber nicht. Habe dazu nichts gefunden. Der neue Chrimson ist installiert. Neue Firmware zu meiner SSD gibst net. Gkarte als primäres Anzeigegerät gesetzt. Auf der Verpackung der Gkarte stand nur 8gb recommended. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Irgendwie kann ich den Windows Leistungsindex net abrufen, das "streichen2 auf der rechten Bildschirmseite funktioniert gerade nicht.
Laut MSI Afterburner werden auch beim spielen bisher max. 5750 mb belegt.


----------



## Stephan86 (2. März 2016)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wird wohl eher am derzeitigen Treiberproblem liegen
> 
> vllt clockblocker testen



Es gibt ein aktuelles Treiberproblem? Könnte das wohl mein PRoblem sein? Naja der clockblocker kann aber ja wohl nicht die langfristige Lösung sein oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. März 2016)

Stephan86 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein aktuelles Treiberproblem? Könnte das wohl mein PRoblem sein? Naja der clockblocker kann aber ja wohl nicht die langfristige Lösung sein oder?



aktuell  bei known issues:

"Core clocks may not maintain sustained clock speeds resulting in choppy performance and or screen corruption"

wird sicherlich bald gefixt

ich z.B. merk aber nix davon


----------



## Stephan86 (2. März 2016)

Das klingt ja schon sehr verdächtig nach meinem Problem...Bei mir kann er halt wie gesagt den GPU Takt nicht halten und schmiert manchmal auf 300 MHz Idle Takt ab, fängt sich dann wieder und geht dann wieder auf 900 oder 1000 jenachdem.
Danke fürs raussuchen RawMango


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. März 2016)

Habe bisher noch nirgends gelesen, dass das Problem in WOT auftaucht.  Glaube eher das du Treiber Probleme hast... Ich habe das downclocking Problem in manchen Spielen, in World of Bots hatte ich es bisher noch nicht.

Ich würde auch nie Treiber mit Driver Booster 3  oder sonstigen Programmen aktuallisieren.. du weißt nie was die machen.

Lieber selbständig die Treiber vernünftig installieren ( sprich alte deinstallieren, neustarten, neuen installieren, neustarten).

Wenn man das Mainboard tauscht, sollte man eig auch Windows neu aufsetzen.. wegen den Chipsatz Treiber etc. Was du gemacht hast ist einfach nicht das gelbe vom Ei...

Würde erstmal Windows neu aufsetzen


----------



## Nathenhale (3. März 2016)

gridderGER schrieb:


> Auf der Verpackung deine Grafikkarte steht auch wie viel RAM deine Grafikkarte alleine belegt. Wenn zu weniger freier RAM zu Verfügung steht, kann das auch eine Indiz für eine schlechtere Performance sein,wenn die Grafikeinstellungen nicht zu hoch eingestellt sein sollten.



Also die Anzahl des( Rams eigentlich GDDR5 ) die auf der verpackungs steht hat absoulut nicht mit dem System Ram zu tuen den du im System hast: Das eine ist GDDR5 und ist auf der Grafikkarte verlötet und speichert nur sachen die die Grafikkarte benötigt . Hat also keinen einfluss auf deinen System Ram.


----------



## S!lent dob (3. März 2016)

Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung?


----------



## Drauka (9. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also die Anzahl des( Rams eigentlich GDDR5 ) die auf der verpackungs steht hat absoulut nicht mit dem System Ram zu tuen den du im System hast: Das eine ist GDDR5 und ist auf der Grafikkarte verlötet und speichert nur sachen die die Grafikkarte benötigt . Hat also keinen einfluss auf deinen System Ram.



Das war nicht gemeint. Es gibt eine Systemvoraussetzung für diese Karte und diese lautet: 8GB Systemspeicher.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. März 2016)

Ach so war das gemeint na dann aber ich weiß du machst die vorausetzungen nicht aber warum zur hölle sollte eine GPU eine Mindeset menge Ram brauchen um zu gehen. Ich meine klar mit 2gb Ram Bremst du die Karte aus weil manche Spiele garnicht gehen oder Ruckeln as fuu. Aber Gehen muss sie auch damit eigentlich


----------



## Stephan86 (10. März 2016)

Hallo Leute! Vielen Dank schonmal für all eure Vorschläge!
Hier ein kleines Update:
AHCI Modus aktiviert
Windows 10 installiert 64 bit
Alle Treiber des Boards auf dem neuesten Stand
Alle BIOS Einstellungen gecheckt
Aktuellster Chrimson ist installiert
Energieoptionen auf volle Pulle

Ich habe den alten Catalyst mal installiert. Ich hatte den gleichen Fehler dass immer wieder die Gkarte runtertaktet. Nun hat ein Freund, dem ich nochmal dafür danken möchte dass er lange an meinem PC saß, mit einem Kollegen gesprochen der viele r9 390 beruflich getestet hat gesprochen. Dieser bestätigte, dass die 390 nitro runtertaktet wenn sie nicht gefordert wird. Daraufhin habe ich alles angemacht was ging. 
Anti-Alaising - Supersampling
Morphologische Filterung  - Ein
Anisotropische Filterung  - 16x
Qualität der Texturfilterung -  Hoch
Oberflächenformatoptimierung - Ein
OpenGl-Dreifachpufferung - Ein

Was soll ich sagen..Bei Wolrd of Tanks die Grafik auf volle Pulle. Immernoch Lags..Gott wie viel Leistung hat die GPu denn? Sie taktet immernoch ab und zu runter. Scheint also immernoch nicht ausgelastet zu sein. 
Nun bin ich absolut ratlos. Das einzige was mir noch einfallen würde wäre der bereits erwähnte Chiptakt Blocker dass ich ihm sage er soll nicht uunter, ka 900 mHz fallen. Aber kann das die finale Lösung sein? Ist das nicht auch schädlich für die Karte?

Hat jemand vlt noch eine Idee? Oder ist schlicht und einfach ein Bauteil kaputt? Hier würde ja nur das Board oder die GPU in Frage kommen....


----------



## Drauka (11. März 2016)

Hast Du zeitweiligen Ersatz? Dann könntest Du sie mir mal schicken und ich schau sie mir mal an. Evtl. muss sie getauscht werden. PM wenn Du willst.


----------



## Hemisfear666 (11. März 2016)

@Stephan:

1) aktuellster Crimson - also der 16.3? Dort gibts eine neue option "Power Efficiency" - die kannst mal deaktivieren.
2) hast die grafiktreiber immer sauber de.- bzw. installiert? (DDU starten, in safemode booten, deinstallieren, reboot, neuen treiber installieren)


----------



## Stephan86 (13. März 2016)

@Hemisfear:

1. Ja aktueller Chrimson ist drauf Version 16.3. Ausschalter der " Power Efficiency" hat überhaupt nichts gebracht. Genau die gleichen Lags wie vorher.
2. Ja, Ich habe mehrmals mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert. Daran kann es auch nicht liegen.

Tja bleiben mir irgendwie 2 Optionen die mir bekannt sind. 1. Es ist ein Bauteil defekt oder 2. Clockblocker installieren. Zu Punkt 2 habe ich leider Sorge das die Grafikkarte geschädigt wird, da ich sie ja zwinge dauernd mit hohen Taktraten zu arbeiten


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. März 2016)

Installier endlich mal Windows neu... Dann verschwindet das school


----------



## Stephan86 (14. März 2016)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Installier endlich mal Windows neu... Dann verschwindet das school



Ich habe Windows neu installiert!! Ich hatte vorher 8.1 drauf! Jetzt Win 10


----------



## Hemisfear666 (14. März 2016)

teste mal den clockblocker.


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. März 2016)

Hast du geupgradet oder neu installiert ?


----------

